# What accessories for 7d Mkii?



## ashley (Oct 28, 2014)

My 7d mkii is arriving tomorrow and was wondering what accessories I should look at, in particular protection.

I have seen a variety of items, peel on plastic for the screens, glass 'plates' (GGS stuff) and full body silicone skin and flip up LCD shades/protectors.

I know there isn't anything for the 7d2 yet, but what would you suggest is the best to go with, and as its nearing Christmas are there any goodies you think I should be hinting at with my family to get me for this camera (don't say batteries and cards, thats an obvious one!)

Thanks


----------



## GRoel (Oct 28, 2014)

I ordered the grip for the camera (the grip has allready arrived ). Other things I don't know yet. Maybe a screenprotector, I think the 5dm3 screenprotector might fitt.


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 28, 2014)

Spare battery or two and a decent card or two - plus maybe a QR plate if you use tripods.
What else would you need?


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 28, 2014)

GRoel said:


> I ordered the grip for the camera (the grip has allready arrived ). Other things I don't know yet. Maybe a screenprotector, I think the 5dm3 screenprotector might fitt.


Never owned a grip but like you (and on Scott Kelby's recommendation) I will get one for the 7Dii.


----------



## seattlebirdman (Oct 29, 2014)

600mm f4 IS II


----------



## westr70 (Oct 29, 2014)

300 f2.8.....


----------



## Jane (Oct 29, 2014)

I have lots of good cards but I've ordered spare batteries (old 7D and 5DII/III batteries are a bit old) and the grip. As a woman I stayed away from grips and big cameras thinking they would be too big...until the 1DX. I immediately loved the feel of the camera in my hand and the balance with a longer lens. So I plan mostly to use the 7DII gripped. Thanks to someone else for mentioning L-plates. Something else to order! I'll put that off for a while because I may only use the 7DII with a collared lens.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Ashley. 
I use the GGS screen protectors, I don't think the covers on the higher spec screens are user replaceable any more, bonded to the LCD or something so scratch protection is important. 
A friend has a pop up screen cover, it is quite comical watching the review of an image, might be slightly useful on a camera with live view! 
I bought a silicone skin for my 40D, Camera Armor I think, I have tried to use it twice about a year apart, I hate the bloody thing, looks wrong feels wrong, and I am not convinced of the extra protection it might offer being worth the way it makes holding my lovely 40D feel!
OpTech neck strap at the minimum, so much better than the OEM. Leave the OEM one in the packaging for when you sell it on! Better still a Black Rapid shoulder sling for days out, save trashing your neck. 
Just a couple of thoughts there!

Cheers, Graham. 



ashley said:


> My 7d mkii is arriving tomorrow and was wondering what accessories I should look at, in particular protection.
> 
> I have seen a variety of items, peel on plastic for the screens, glass 'plates' (GGS stuff) and full body silicone skin and flip up LCD shades/protectors.
> 
> ...


----------



## rpt (Oct 29, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Ashley.
> I use the GGS screen protectors, I don't think the covers on the higher spec screens are user replaceable any more, bonded to the LCD or something so scratch protection is important.
> A friend has a pop up screen cover, it is quite comical watching the review of an image, might be slightly useful on a camera with live view!
> I bought a silicone skin for my 40D, Camera Armor I think, I have tried to use it twice about a year apart, I hate the bloody thing, looks wrong feels wrong, and I am not convinced of the extra protection it might offer being worth the way it makes holding my lovely 40D feel!
> ...


+1 on the Black Rapid strap. Maybe the 15-85 also.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 29, 2014)

Typically, it takes a few weeks or even a few months for most of the accessories to become available. Even Canon accessories are often 2-3 months late in appearing.

I'd just hold off buying extras and first make sure you like the camera, I did not like my first 7D and returned it. I have learned to be more cautious and to not buy into the hype. If it turns out to be a really good camera, it will be easy to order one later, but I'm not expecting to get one until after they appear as refurbs a year more or less from now.

That should also let me see what is in store for new FF models.

I do not like add-on grips, I've had to remove them to eliminate droop when the body and short telephoto are tripod mounted, that's a pain. Custom plates will not be around at first, and many may remember that the first batch of RRS plates put a nasty crease in their 5D MK III's, and Chinese third party grips failed to work properly.

You might want to get a couple of Canon Flash units, its almost a given that 3rd party flash units and wireless controllers will take a year to get their firmware working properly.


----------



## streestandtheatres (Oct 29, 2014)

Can anyone recommend a strap that would work well both for carrying around a 400 5.6 or a 35mm 1.4? I tend to use one or the other for a day's photos, and I'm looking for a convenient strap (attaching to the tripod ring on the 400 and the camera for the 35mm)



 rpt said:


> +1 on the Black Rapid strap. Maybe the 15-85 also.


----------



## Hjalmarg1 (Oct 29, 2014)

QR Plates + BlackRapid strap is a terrific combination.
If planning to shoot birds just add the 400mm 5.6L, another terrific combination


----------



## e17paul (Oct 29, 2014)

Frame rate is dependent upon the speed of the card, so the fastest available card with a suitable capacity for your needs would be a wise investment. (Edit: A full buffer will be far less likely)

A second battery is always good to have


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 29, 2014)

+1 on the GGS, L bracket and I also like to use a hand strap (there is a new one by Peak Design called the *Clutch* and they have fixed a recent issue with their anchors)


If you plan to use the pop-up flash, get the Lightscoop It is a $ 20 piece of plastic that will allow bounce on your pop-up flash and it actually works. Unfortunately, I had only full frame cameras when it came free with a 600-EX-RT (the irony!) so I had to give it away (after testing it on a friend's D90). Really useful.
http://www.amazon.com/Professor-Kobres-Lightscoop-Standard-Version/dp/B0017LNHY2#


----------



## Twostones (Oct 29, 2014)

I recommend getting the Canon battery grip and the Canon EOS E1 Hand strap that mounts on the battery grip and right strap mount on the camera. Then get a quick release plate and a Black Rapid shoulder strap for hands free carry. You will then have the best of both worlds for carry and shooting comfort and secure handling. The Original Canon E1 hand strap can be found on EBay. I think Canon has discontinued making it. I use it on two of my bodies.


----------



## Bennymiata (Oct 29, 2014)

A 5D3.


----------



## ashley (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions, keep then coming!

I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!

I'll check out the other products that have been suggested.

Thanks everyone,

Ashley

http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com


----------



## Sabaki (Oct 29, 2014)

I've ordered the battery grip, RC-6 remote, 2x CF cards, 1x SD card, tripod plate.

Nothing else jumps out at me yet.

Well...I do intend to use it with a 6D but I can't get both simultaneously


----------



## tron (Oct 29, 2014)

The new 400mm 4L DO II when it becomes available 8)


----------



## FEBS (Oct 29, 2014)

Only the grip for the moment. 
I still have 3 spare battery of 5D3 which can be used on 5D3 and 7D2. 
QR plate, not yet as I don't see them right available now. I still have a general arca-swiss type plate to place the body on, but I mostly will use this camera with 70-200, 300 or 200-400 and in that case if I need a tripod or monopod, it will be by connecting to the lens collar.
A screen protector GGS will surely be added. I thank the one on the backside of the 5D3, because after my last safari this protector has serious damage, I'm happy it was only the protector that is scratched and broken.


----------



## Valvebounce (Oct 29, 2014)

Hi Ashley. 
I too was dubious about the value of a grip, especially as when mounting the body to a tripod it should really be removed to eliminate one source of movement. I bought a Mieke grip for my 7D, I think it is one of the best non optical add ons that I have, and it was cheap enough that if I didn't like a gripped camera it wouldn't hurt like a Canon grip!

Cheers, Graham. 



ashley said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, keep then coming!
> 
> I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!
> 
> ...


----------



## 2n10 (Oct 29, 2014)

If you are using large heavy lenses then the battery grip is a great buy as it helps restore some balance to the setup. All of the other accessory are good, too.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 30, 2014)

ashley said:


> Thanks for the suggestions, keep then coming!
> 
> I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!
> 
> ...




Definitely make sure you like it before buying it. 
I bought a used 5DII with grip and disliked the grip almost immediately. The position of the right hand on the grip is slightly higher relative to that on the body. It felt very awkward.
I tried it for several days, but couldn't get used to it at all, and sold it eventually.
However, many swear by these, especially those who shoot in portrait orientation a lot.
So one person's poison is another one's cure.
I do agree that the Rebel bodies need a grip to stabilize heavier lenses and to even wrap the fingers around the grip- and that is probably a more general feeling, although not universal.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Oct 30, 2014)

ashley said:


> I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!
> 
> I'll check out the other products that have been suggested.
> 
> ...


 
A grip on a 1 series is rock solid, but on a 7D, I'd pass. You do not hold a camera with heavy lens by the body / grip combination, you put a hand under the lens to support it.

I've had a lot of grips, and took them all off. 

Unless you have a specific need such as portrait orientation or extended battery life where you can't easily change a battery, I'd pass.


----------



## Twostones (Oct 30, 2014)

The 7D Mark 2 is made for outdoors yet it will get hot in the sun. To keep it cool and to keep snow and rain off of lenses you might want to invest in the Canon DSLR rain cover or the Vortex media SLR Storm jacket camera cover. They can be handy in bad weather and keep the black camera and lenses cool in the hot sun. I still wish for a 7D Mark 2 in Canon white. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/572341-REG/Vortex_Media_SJ_M_Y_SLR_Storm_Jacket_Camera.html 
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/763639-REG/Canon_4734B001_ERC_E4S_EOS_DSLR_Rain.html


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Oct 30, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ashley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!
> ...



+1
The battery grips that I have tried have always been too flexible for tripod mounting and are only occasionally useful with long lenses. If you REALLY feel that a battery grip is essential then get a 1 series as the add on grips are just to bendy!


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> ashley said:
> 
> 
> > I'm surprised to see so many suggesting a battery grip. I've always thought they looked too bulky, plus most of my work is in landscape mode, but I'll have to try one sometime!
> ...



You know, I think *Mt Spokane* has a point. I'm sitting here looking at no less than 4 grips in a pile waiting to be sold. I simply never use them anymore. No offense but I almost feel like they are newbie-bait. I purchased and used them for a while when I first got back into photography and purchased them with each new body. The last two never left the box.

So I would definitely wait on the grip and perhaps also evaluate how you hold your cameras with heavy lenses.

Also, skip the silicone skins and such. They just get in the way and if you leave them on, dirt/sand/dust, etc gets in between the camera and the skin and will wear/scratch the body worse than if you had nothing on it at all. Total waste of money!

LCD protection? Sure, why not? It's not expensive and doesn't hurt functionality, etc.

Black Rapid Strap? Before you buy one, head over to this thread first... http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=19962.0


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 31, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ashley said:
> ...



+1
If you absolutely need to protect your camera from scratches, use the best quality gaffer's tape you can find, and replace it periodically. 
Of course, only if you absolutely need to.


----------



## dslrdummy (Oct 31, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Mt Spokane Photography said:
> 
> 
> > ashley said:
> ...


I've had several Lenscoats (they're neoprene I think, not silicone) and found them to be very useful for keeping white lenses clean, including on African safari. I've never noticed any scratching from dust/dirt being caught underneath but I think an occasional inspection and removal would prevent any lasting damage.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Gaffer's Tape ROCKS. I use it all the time. Esp on Lenses to prevent nicks and scratches and hide the red ring too. _GOOD QUALITY_ Gaffer's Tape will not leave any residue and works like magic.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

dslrdummy said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Mt Spokane Photography said:
> ...



Apples and Oranges. Lenscoat neoprene on lenses is completely different than the silicon skins on camera bodies. Not only do Lenscoat sleeves fit and seal better than oddly shaped silicone skins on camera bodies, the material is much thicker and more protective. Plus, it doesn't hamper the operation of the lens at all. While I think Lenscoat products are overpriced, if I used a $10,000 lens outdoors in the muck, it would be on the lens for sure.


----------



## Scott_T (Oct 31, 2014)

Just got my 7dmkII and I'm not impressed with the charger. A wall charger with no lead? Awesome for clogging up multiple sockets of a power board or just looking stupid hanging on the wall. Add an adapter when overseas and this thing will be useless. 

So I'm guessing the first accessory to buy will be an after-market charger with a power lead.

For the original poster, I've got another battery and a grip on the way (have always had a grip on my 7D). Now they've added a thumb joystick for the grip it will be even better.

Scott.


----------



## nebugeater (Oct 31, 2014)

First accessory should probably be a photographer 

After that wait and see


----------



## Old Sarge (Oct 31, 2014)

Scott_T said:


> Just got my 7dmkII and I'm not impressed with the charger. A wall charger with no lead? Awesome for clogging up multiple sockets of a power board or just looking stupid hanging on the wall. Add an adapter when overseas and this thing will be useless.


I don't think I've gotten a charger with a cord on it since my 20D. I much prefer my old one with a cord on it and I think Canon used to offer them as an accessory.


----------



## darth mollusk (Oct 31, 2014)

I have never understood why some photographers use LCD protectors - especially the bulky plastic ones. The LCD screen is designed to be scratch and reflection resistant. LCD protectors will typically scratch under normal wear and will certainly add to the reflection. I suppose the only justifiable reason to use one is if you are willing to sacrifice a clear screen for future resale value. 

I never used one on my 7D. I take care of my gear, but am certainly not easy on it - and I just sold it, scratch free.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

Old Sarge said:


> Scott_T said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my 7dmkII and I'm not impressed with the charger. A wall charger with no lead? Awesome for clogging up multiple sockets of a power board or just looking stupid hanging on the wall. Add an adapter when overseas and this thing will be useless.
> ...



Ditto. I liked the corded charger too but the Canon charger hasn't had a cord for many years.

If it's a show stopper for you, get one of these.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25cm-12A-AC-power-supply-2-Prong-male-female-extension-Cord-cable-US-plug-Black-/271597130607?pt=Laptop_Adapters_Chargers&hash=item3f3c73536f

Whenever I travel, I carry a power strip and extension cord in my luggage anyway for all the crap that needs power in the hotel room. Multiple chargers for phones, laptops, tablets, cameras, vibrators, whatever.


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 31, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Scott_T said:
> ...



Both my 5DIII and M have corded chargers.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

darth mollusk said:


> I have never understood why some photographers use LCD protectors - especially the bulky plastic ones. The LCD screen is designed to be scratch and reflection resistant. LCD protectors will typically scratch under normal wear and will certainly add to the reflection. I suppose the only justifiable reason to use one is if you are willing to sacrifice a clear screen for future resale value.
> 
> I never used one on my 7D. I take care of my gear, but am certainly not easy on it - and I just sold it, scratch free.



Ditto for me but I've gone both ways. I've used them and I've not used them and I agree, it doesn't make much difference... _EXCEPT on the 60D_. At some point it got some kind of something on the LCD (pool water, snot, a whack, whatever) and has a couple spots that seem to be permanent blemishes. The 60D doesn't have the same super tough glass LCD screen as many of the other bodies do. So I ended up putting a protector on the 60D to _hide_ the blemishes.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Oct 31, 2014)

sagittariansrock said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Old Sarge said:
> ...



Are you somewhere other than the US? Maybe that has something to do with it. Otherwise, all the chargers I've seen/received with the 5D3, 60D, 70D, 6D, SL1 and EOS M were all NON-Corded.


----------



## Scott_T (Oct 31, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Old Sarge said:
> 
> 
> > Scott_T said:
> ...



As clunky as the little eBay extension cord is...it looks like a perfect solution. Thanks for the link.

My original 7D was bought in Australia and has a removable cord. As everyone has guessed, the mkII is the USA version. Does this mean Canon doesn't believe Americans leave their country?


----------



## sagittariansrock (Oct 31, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> sagittariansrock said:
> 
> 
> > RustyTheGeek said:
> ...



I am in the US, but both the cameras are import models. Interesting ???


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Scott. 
Is this the first plus for a grey market import over a US original besides the price?

Cheers, Graham. 



sagittariansrock said:



> Scott_T said:
> 
> 
> > Just got my 7dmkII and I'm not impressed with the charger. A wall charger with no lead? Awesome for clogging up multiple sockets of a power board or just looking stupid hanging on the wall. Add an adapter when overseas and this thing will be useless.
> ...


----------



## Scott_T (Nov 4, 2014)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi Scott.
> Is this the first plus for a grey market import over a US original besides the price?
> 
> Cheers, Graham.



Nail...hit on the head. Could be the first plus!


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 5, 2014)

After seeing early reviews, shots at high ISOs and so on, I would say that, despite the weather sealing, the best accessory would be a bib! This seems to be a drool-worthy piece of equipment.


----------



## Hill Benson (Nov 5, 2014)

If your spending long times walking around with it I would suggest a good 3rd party camera strap. Depending on your shooting style I would suggest a 50mm prime lens too. They provide exceptional sharpness and larger aperture options than zoom lenses.


----------



## NancyP (Nov 6, 2014)

My must-buy accessory list:
Op-Tech neoprene neck strap (actually, take it off the old APS-C camera) (I hate the Canon ones)
custom-fit L-bracket, when these become available (because I think L brackets are great conveniences)
Fastest CF card available, 32 Gb, at least one (I have zero CF cards at present), because I want to get maximum buffer out of the camera at 10 fps.
Decent CF card reader (I use the SDXC reader in the laptop for my SD-using current cameras)


----------



## NancyP (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh yes, add a second LP-E6N while I am at it. My original LP-E6s are going strong, but they are 4 years old.


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2014)

Not sure about the true practical battery performance of the 7D2 yet considering the prices that the new LP-E6N batteries are at, I would just stick with the E6 version for a few months. And if you've got several, why worry about the age until they start to actually fail?


----------



## FEBS (Nov 6, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> Not sure about the true practical battery performance of the 7D2 yet considering the prices that the new LP-E6N batteries are at, I would just stick with the E6 version for a few months. And if you've got several, why worry about the age until they start to actually fail?



I fully agree. Me too, I'm not convinced this battery will do much better compared to the old one. I will keep using my old ones, and if I need to buy a supplemental one in the future, then it will be a N version.
I really think that Canon did provide some more electronics inside to have a better look on the power consumption and to prevent third brands from copying it that easy.


----------



## Helios68 (Nov 6, 2014)

NancyP said:


> My must-buy accessory list:
> Op-Tech neoprene neck strap (actually, take it off the old APS-C camera) (I hate the Canon ones)
> custom-fit L-bracket, when these become available (because I think L brackets are great conveniences)
> Fastest CF card available, 32 Gb, at least one (I have zero CF cards at present), because I want to get maximum buffer out of the camera at 10 fps.
> Decent CF card reader (I use the SDXC reader in the laptop for my SD-using current cameras)



Hi,

A good thing is to have two batteries at least. The grip may be also a good option.
You are right. A fast CF card is necessary to get the best from the burst capabilities. You can also mount a SD card to use it as backup or extended storage. A LCD protection for the screen...


----------



## RustyTheGeek (Nov 6, 2014)

FEBS said:


> RustyTheGeek said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure about the true practical battery performance of the 7D2 yet considering the prices that the new LP-E6N batteries are at, I would just stick with the E6 version for a few months. And if you've got several, why worry about the age until they start to actually fail?
> ...



Yeah, ditto. Somewhere I stated that my 7D-2 uses the 3rd Party Wasabi Battery with no problem whatsoever. No warnings, no smoke, full data shown and no Japanese Swat Teams at my door, etc.


----------



## FEBS (Nov 6, 2014)

RustyTheGeek said:


> ...and no Japanese Swat Teams at my door, etc.



;D


----------



## ashley (Nov 26, 2014)

Thanks for all the info. I got my shiny new 7d2 and I got some extra batteries (the 'N' model as I don't use any similar so i thought I might as well get the batteries meant for the camera), some fast CF cards and a fast SD card and so far everything seems very good.

I'm off to the LCE show i Southampton this weekend so I will try out grips and see what they're like. I will also check out a 1.4x converter for use with my Sigma 50-500 and see if the autofocus works OK with this lens.

Whats an 'L' bracket by the way?

Ashley

http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com


----------



## DominoDude (Nov 26, 2014)

ashley said:


> ... Whats an 'L' bracket by the way?
> 
> Ashley
> http://ashleymiddleton.zenfolio.com



The rest of the text below can be read at http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Reviews/Camera-L-Plate-Review.aspx


> The primary use I have for L-brackets is to quickly, securely and solidly attach a camera or big lens to a tripod or monopod head that has an Arca-Swiss-compatible quick release clamp. And the primary advantage an L-bracket has over a normal camera body plate is that there are two mounting plates - which allows the camera to be attached in landscape or portrait orientation with similar ease.
> 
> This versatility avoids the need to use the drop-notch on a ball head (which significantly lowers the viewfinder eye level - especially for cameras with a battery grip) for portrait/vertical-oriented shots. The drop notch then remains available for more framing flexibililty - allowing far-beyond vertical framing even with a level tripod.
> 
> ...


----------

